# Кто не сделал операцию, откликнитесь! (2 часть)



## Kaprikon (2 Авг 2022)

@Галина Алексеевна, а чем вы ее снимаете. У меня если пошел болевой синдром я мышкой лежу, очень тихой 
Его ничего не снимает.
У меня там все позвонки, в пояснице.
Но он должен быть стабильный уже давно. А я то ногу тяну, то норм.
С утра я вообще ничего не тяну, кроме настойчивого желания это сделать.
Кот, да , шпионская натура.
И десантник поди, прыгает так высоко. У меня в квартире все зашито, где находится кот, всегда загадка.
В руки не идёт, шипит.
Но ведёт со мной свои шпионские беседы, слушает меня очень внимательно.
Маленький тако)

Сейчас мной движет ещё женской любопытство: где штаб квартира этого шпиона. Он так появляется неожиданно и тихо тихо.

@Галина Александровна, снять боль мне помогает лежание очень тихим комочком и, почему, пустырник.
В настройке зараза. Сразу стопроцентный вариант.
Ну и клон. И почему ванная.
Если идёт спазм я бегаю, то теплой то холодной ее поливаю. Проходит немного.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Авг 2022)

В институт этот готовлюсь.
Хотела порадоваться анализам, почти все, как космонавта, все равно этот тромбоцитоз. Не 600 конечно, меньше чуть, но все равно. 
И вот черт его знает почему.


----------

